# Sexy Baseball



## Guinness Man (May 11, 2012)




----------



## o hey tyler (May 11, 2012)

The amount of space left around the subject would make it difficult to output prints at a proper size. Had you taken that into consideration before you shot the photograph?


----------



## Dominantly (May 11, 2012)

:thumbup:

The subject is on point, but the highlights in the background are quite powerful.


----------



## Guinness Man (May 11, 2012)

it prints fine


----------



## o hey tyler (May 11, 2012)

At what aspect ratio? It's not a print ratio as far as I can tell.


----------



## kundalini (May 11, 2012)

I'm not a fan of hyperextended joints, but that's a personal point of view.

The very bright background seems to make the subject look underexposed in relation.  The left foot is too close to the edge IMO.

Two thumbs up on the uniform and the model.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Trever1t (May 11, 2012)

I have to agree, the very first impression (after the wolf howl) was she looks a bit dark due to the highlights behind her and her foot is nearly cut off. Other than that she's gorgeous, love the outfit and her pose, extended joints and all


----------

